# Skyline Drive - getting back to Front Royal, VA



## mcslain (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd love to come down from near Philly, PA and ride all of Skyline Drive sometime, but it would be really hard for me to get more than a day away to do it. So what I would like to do is park at Front Royal, ride to Waynesboro, VA, then somehow get transportation back to my car at Front Royal and drive home that same night. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could set up transportation from Waynesboro back to Front Royal? I've been looking into various forms of public transport and haven't been able to find anything so far.

Thanks
mcslain


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Riding round trip from Front Royal to Big Meadows is a good option as one experiences the best uphills and best downhills that way. The road looks totally different going 8 mph uphill as opposed to 35 mph downhill. You'll get to see all the overlooks if you just pass through them on the uphills, and ignore them on the downhills.


----------



## lukesackett (Jan 15, 2010)

Depending on when you want a ride back, I could take you up there. I live in Waynesboro - about 10 minutes from the top of Afton Mt.
I'll be back home after my triathlon in Richmond on the 18th of July. Let me know...

Luke Sackett
sacketlm [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Fanatic1 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Now there's a nice offer!*

Wow Luke, I will keep you in mind if I ever make it down that way to ride! My brother gets down that way to ride with a friend from Fla. & I understand it's very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Are there any good group rides planned for Skyline Drive? I am wanting to do it so bad, but not by myself. I can hold 16 MPH, not sure what I will do on the hills, but after watching the TDF this week, I'm pumped.


----------



## lukesackett (Jan 15, 2010)

Fanatic1 said:


> Wow Luke, I will keep you in mind if I ever make it down that way to ride! My brother gets down that way to ride with a friend from Fla. & I understand it's very nice. Enjoy!


Always happy to help a fellow cyclist. Perhaps we could ride the parkway sometime. I've never ridden more than about 40 miles at any one time, so I wouldn't be able to make it all the way up there, but I'd be more than happy to try.


----------

